# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Relay, robot butler, Relay Robotics, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Relay Robotics, Inc.

relayrobotics.com/relay-plus




> We have also retired the last SaviOne robot from the field, so all hotel deliveries going forward will be done by our new Relay robots.

----------


## Airicist

> Savioke's Relay has been adopted by Crowne Plaza in Silicon Valley. Meet Dash, their new guest amenity delivery robot.


"Ihg rolls out delivery robot at Crowne Plaza hotel located in the heart of Silicon Valley"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Dash and OSHbot: the robot workers who might steal your job"
More than 130,000 robots are predicted to be sold by 2017 as hotels and retail outlets start trialling automated staff. Mark Harris meets two of them

by Mark Harris
October 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet Relay

Aug 2, 2016




> Meet Relay, the friendly service robot who's here with your room service.

----------


## Airicist

Robot deliveries in logistics facilities

Published on Jul 31, 2017




> Robots working side-by-side with humans in logistics facilities and warehouses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing AURA, the room service robot"

by Francesca Street
August 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Relay Robot

Published on Oct 5, 2018




> Meet Relay, the autonomous service robot improving workflows in hospitals of all sizes. Find out how Relay now makes hospitals more efficient, increases staff satisfaction, and improves patient experiences.

----------


## Airicist

How Relay® Robot saves hospital labs critical minutes

Published on Oct 11, 2018




> Hospital nurses make tough decisions every day. Whether to manually transport blood samples to the central laboratory or run a test on a waiting patient shouldn’t be one of those decisions. Busy hospitals can manage turn-around-times with Relay robot, the autonomous service robot (ASR) offered by Swisslog Healthcare and Savioke. Relay® securely and reliably moves materials like blood and specimens so nurses and lab staff can spend more time caring for patients.

----------


## Airicist

Enquiries for Savioke Relay robot increase

Jun 3, 2020




> The number of enquiries for Savioke’s delivery robot has doubled amid the global coronavirus pandemic, according to an executive at the startup company.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic material transport is made easy with Swisslog Healthcare and Relay

Jul 28, 2020




> Hospital IT managers are delighted at the ease in which the Savioke Relay® autonomous service robot is implemented at their facilities. Swisslog Healthcare has an efficient process for mapping navigation routes and coordinates with facility elevator and secure door vendors to bring extra mobility to the material transport service provided by the device.

----------


## Airicist2

Relay+ delivers offices

May 6, 2022




> Relay+ Service Robots deliver throughout commercial real estate buildings and office layouts.

----------

